# The Greatest Contribution To Rv'ing Since...



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

well, the RV.

I know I told you all I would post this along time ago. It is only that I brought the rig home for the first time since February.

BEHOLD!!!


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

That's awesome, I just put one on my BBQ island. Cost Plus world Market $4.95.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That's what I'm talking about!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Good Mod!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I mounted mine to the truck bed. It has an upgrade from yours...

It can be moved anywhere in the truck bed, and has a cap catcher!








Nissan's are cool!

"Uno mas cervasa!"


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Gotta love that Titan, eh Pete!

(I wondered what you were supposed to do with those little dogs that come with the Utili-Track!).

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

LOVE IT!!! Must have one!!!
















Jewels


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice mod!!

I have mine on the cooler. Why would I want to walk 10 feet to open my beer when I can just stand there...grab a cold one...and open it...without every walking.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Now that is the way to go John









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wait....twist offs??????

If they are not twist offs we use or teeth









Thor


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Nice mod!!
> 
> I have mine on the cooler. Why would I want to walk 10 feet to open my beer when I can just stand there...grab a cold one...and open it...without every walking.
> [snapback]115264[/snapback]​


I hear ya Jim. It's just that I have to get up to make margs for the DW. So I set it up over the marg station so I can have a beer while I'm making cocktails.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Sweeeeet Mod!

Now, when you add the button and the beer dispenser right next to it, you'll truly be the king!

No wait, even better have a tap coming out the side. Hmmm, gonna have to work on that one. That might mess up the aerodynamics of the Outback.









-Matt


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm confused, How does the can fit in there????


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Does it put a big drain on your battery?


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

I see my next mod coming real soon!


----------

